# Hedgehog's odd behaviour



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

Sprite is over a year old now so he has been through quilling & has now snowflaked. he is a bit of a hufffy hoggle at the best of times but just this least week ive noticed when i walk into my bedroom & put the light on, he jumps. this is just a new behaviour he is displaying- do other APH owners ever have this with theirs?


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

mine dont jump, but huffy used to huff and hide her face :lol:


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

bit bothered why he has gone a bit scared suddenly. he will huff & bring his brow spikes right down but his is almost as if he has failed to hear me


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

could he have a build up of wax in his ears that is effecting his hearing?


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

hmmm good point i hadnt thought of that :thumbup1:


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Theo does it when he's seriously annoyed he will jump and hiss at the same time but only when hes really really annoyed. I wouldnt worry to much but if this is out of the ordinary for your hog then a trip to the vet wont hurt.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

its not a jump like he would do to hiss or bodypop like he does, its just like i would jump if i was startled. he seems ok other than that but its just odd


----------



## Guest (May 25, 2011)

Carla-Jade said:


> its not a jump like he would do to hiss or bodypop like he does, its just like i would jump if i was startled. he seems ok other than that but its just odd


Has he been kept at the same temp? I have noticed since its gotten colder again Theo's been extra hissy. Hm.....I would nip him in to the vet just for a general check up.

Theo's odd all the time lol.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

shetlandlover said:


> Has he been kept at the same temp? I have noticed since its gotten colder again Theo's been extra hissy. Hm.....I would nip him in to the vet just for a general check up.
> 
> Theo's odd all the time lol.


:lol: poor theo!! migth actually turn his habistat up higher thats good idea


----------



## Lil Miss (Dec 11, 2010)

if it is a wax build up, a higher temp will help soften it up too


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

super duper. i will do that  owt for my wee man


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Probably a dumb question, but I know nowt about hedgehogs, what does snowflaked mean? xx


----------



## Guest (May 30, 2011)

LyndaDanny said:


> Probably a dumb question, but I know nowt about hedgehogs, what does snowflaked mean? xx


Snowflake is a type of quill, its longer and white compared to the normal quills.
You have normal (banded) quills with snowflake quills mixed in, they are completely white.


----------



## LyndaDanny (Jan 23, 2011)

Thank you for that. Did wonder if it was to do with colouration.


----------



## Carla-Jade (Jul 28, 2010)

cheersfor that! i didnt see the message sorry!

he has more white than he started off with bless him, white bum!!


----------

